# Pop-up gizmos



## Croaker Choker (Nov 11, 2010)

I bought a king and queen for our pop up camper, and used them half a dozen times. Two months later we moved into a 38'. So they are just folded up in a box taking up space. No tares or defects. Paid $180 brand new. Make me an offer


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

Hmmm...what model popup did you use them on. I have a Rockwood Freedom 2280. Do you know if they would fit it?


----------

